# USPS Delivered my package to Brazil instead of Canada....



## c5k0

I purchased a Seiko Frankenmonster off eBay - this was 2 months ago.

The tracking had no updates, until late last week. The update was: "September, cleared Brazil customs". 

So firstly, I'm pretty upset that the package went to Brazil, and second, why update me in October for something that happened in September?



Is there any recourse? I'm assuming at this point, USPS will do nothing for me, except possibly cover whatever the insurance was for the watch. I doubt the recipient of the watch will return it to the sender's address.


----------



## achilles

If you purchased through eBay, no problem. Just go and file a complaint with eBay. They will investigate and re-imburse your money under the eBay protection if your package is lost or stolen.


----------



## watchma

achilles said:


> If you purchased through eBay, no problem. Just go and file a complaint with eBay. They will investigate and re-imburse your money under the eBay protection if your package is lost or stolen.


He said he ordered it ~60 days ago, Generally they have a limit of 45 days to make a claim. I would still speak to them though.

I'd also try and make contact with USPS, don't assume anything , they may have a department who'll be able to find it for you.


----------



## achilles

Whatever it is, he has to do the right thing and report it to eBay. If he claims there wasn't any tracking updates till last week, chances are he can still get this filed under the eBay Buyer protection.
If he has not done so, it is still not too late. Of course, reporting to USPS and perhaps the Brazilian national postal service will help to find some recourse too.



watchma said:


> He said he ordered it ~60 days ago, Generally they have a limit of 45 days to make a claim. I would still speak to them though.
> 
> I'd also try and make contact with USPS, don't assume anything , they may have a department who'll be able to find it for you.


----------



## Mr_Pacman

Was this purchased via the Ebay Global Shipping Program?

If so, I had a similar experience. I bought a watch from a seller on ebay (who also was selling a remote control for a video game system). I ended up getting the remote control and some fellow in Austria got my watch. The problem is, the seller sends all the packages to Ebay, who are then outsource the shipping to Pitney Bowes. Someone made a mistake along the way.

If this is the case, I would contact ebay directly and see if they can sort it out.


----------

